# in his endearingly wrong-headed way



## JLanguage

הינה הציטוט - אני לא מנסה לתרגם אותו מפני שהוא נכתב בסגנון למעלה מיכולת הכתיבה שלי.

*"'All life'", Lovecraft once wrote in his endearingly wrong-headed way, 'is only a set of pictures in the brain, among which there is no difference betwixt those born of real things and those born of inward dreams, and no cause to value the one above the other.'"*​ 
_-From Lovecraft's Legacy, in an afterword to "Meryphilia" by Brian McNaughton._

Thanks in advance for your efforts,
-Jonathan.

*betwixt = between


----------



## morgoth2604

"החיים", כתב בדרכו המשונה אך טובת-לב, הם רק תמונות במוח, ואין הבדל בין אלו אשר נוצרו מאירועי אמת, ובין אלו אשר נוצרו מפרי דמיוננו, ולכן אין סיבה להעריך אחד יותר מהשני."

Not the best translation, I'm sure someone else could think of something better. I wasn't sure how to translate endearingly.


----------



## noali

"החיים", כתב __ בדרכו המקסימה במוזרותה, הם רק סט של תמונות במוח, אשר לגביהן אין הבדל בין אלו שנוצרו כתוצאה מדברים שהתרחשו במציאות , ובין אלו שנוצרו מפרי דמיוננו, ולכן אין סיבה להעדיף אחת על פני השניה."

I would say that something which is "endearingly wrong-headed" is something that is Maxim due to it's property of being Lo-shigrati.


----------



## morgoth2604

Yeah, sorry about that, wasn't too focused when I wrote that. I don't know about the "set of pictures". And I'm not sure if "leha'adif ahat al pney hashnia" fits. Because...what about leha'adif et hashnia al pney harishona".


----------



## noali

morgoth2604 said:
			
		

> I don't know about the "set of pictures". And I'm not sure if "leha'adif ahat al pney hashnia" fits. Because...what about leha'adif et hashnia al pney harishona".


 
come on! leha'adif ehad al pney hasheni / ahat al pney hashnia is a kind of expression. you can't say lehe'adif et hashnia al pney harishona..


----------



## JLanguage

נראה לי ש"Lovecraft" נכתב לאבקרפט בעברית
​


----------



## morgoth2604

אתה צודק, אבל יש מקרים שזה לא מתאים. לדוגמה, "הם אוהבים אחד את השני", עדיף להגיד "הם אוהבים זה את זה". אולי פה אבל זה מתאים...


----------



## amikama

May I suggest some improvements of the translation?


> "החיים", כתב פעם לאבקרפט בדרכו המקסימה במוזרותה, "אינם אלא סדרה של תמונות במוח, אשר לגביהן אין כל הבדל בין אלו שנוצרו כתוצאה ממאורעות שהתרחשו במציאות, ובין אלו שנוצרו מפרי דמיוננו, ולכן אין סיבה להעדיף אחת על פני השניה."


(I'm not entirely sure I really grasped what "endearingly wrong-headed" means, so I left בדרכו המקסימה במוזרותה as it is.)


----------



## elroy

"Wrong-headed": not quite right
"Endearingly": in an endearing way, in a way that made us like him

"In his endearingly wrong-headed way" means "in that way characteristic of him, which, although questionable, is nevertheless endearing and makes him likeable."

Hm - it's quite hard to explain.  I hope that helped somewhat.  Perhaps Jonathan or something else can expand on my attempt.


----------



## JLanguage

elroy said:
			
		

> "Wrong-headed": not quite right
> "Endearingly": in an endearing way, in a way that made us like him
> 
> "In his endearingly wrong-headed way" means "in that way characteristic of him, which, although questionable, is nevertheless endearing and makes him likeable."
> 
> Hm - it's quite hard to explain. I hope that helped somewhat. Perhaps Jonathan or something else can expand on my attempt.


 
_From Webster's New World dictionary_
"stubborn in adhering to wrong opinions, ideas, etc.."

_From my Reuben Alcalay dictionary_:
Endearingly - בחיבה 
wrong-headed - קשה-עורף, עקשן, טועה, נלוז

For endearingly, I prefer _milon morfix's _translation - באופן מעורר חיבה

All the translations for wrong-headed seem to convey only aspect of wrong-headed, either the stubbornness or adhering to wrong-opinions, but not both. Maybe you could combine two of the words given for wrong-headed in order to translate it?


----------



## amikama

Thanks for your explanations. I feel that now I understand better this expression. I think that "endearing" is indeed מקסים as noali suggested, but maybe "wrong-headed" shouldn't be translated with מוזרות or something similar. 

I'll try to think of a better translation, although it seems that there is no exact translation that conveys fully the idea of this expression into Hebrew.


----------



## JLanguage

amikama said:
			
		

> Thanks for your explanations. I feel that now I understand better this expression. I think that "endearing" is indeed מקסים as noali suggested, but maybe "wrong-headed" shouldn't be translated with מוזרות or something similar.
> 
> I'll try to think of a better translation, although it seems that there is no exact translation that conveys fully the idea of this expression into Hebrew.


 
מקסים seems to work for "endearing". Not sure מוזרות fits the meaning of "wrong-headedness"


----------

